# Nephrus Wheeleri variations



## Jk888 (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok so seeing as ive got all the other levis in my collection its time for some Wheeleri .So i was wondering if people could post some nice colour variations pics so i can get an idea of what is possible from these little buggers 

any posts are welcome all pics are highly welcomed =D


----------



## andrew_p (Feb 28, 2011)

this is my new wheeleri im looking for a mate once i know the sex we think it may be a male tho


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 28, 2011)

^^^Stunning wheeleri! 
How much do they usually cost? I may have to get me one


----------



## andrew_p (Feb 28, 2011)

couple hundred bux i was happy to pay the asking price for mine it wasnt to expensive but look at its colours


----------



## Jk888 (Feb 28, 2011)

wow only 1 wheeleri in australia 0.o


----------



## kupper (Feb 28, 2011)

there is two different sorts , wheeleri wheeleri and wheeleri cinctus 

the wheeleri cinctus are the ones with 7 bands from memory but seeing as I am not allowed to keep them in mexico I am only going of scientific papers that have crossed my path


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 28, 2011)

I think they are still around the $600 mark? and jk888 they are a nephrurus , but are not a Levis sub sp. Beautiful geckos and well worth the price, the originals a few years back cost a small fortune....


----------



## scorps (Feb 28, 2011)

You can get hatchlings for $300 on rdu, they have dropped incredlibly in price in the last year or so


----------



## Jk888 (Feb 28, 2011)

im quite aware of that however im also aware there are many many breeders in Australia , and recently they have dropped in price.


----------



## Rocket (Feb 28, 2011)

These are some dodgy photos (to say the least) of some animals from the 2009 Castle Hill expo. I don't know whom they belonged to but I photographed them anyway.


----------



## Jk888 (Feb 28, 2011)

oo nice!!!!! if i can see the animals it isnt a dodgy pic =D


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 28, 2011)

Far out, thats not even 10% of their original sale price, from memory people were selling them for 18k a pair!!!
jk888 I wasnt trying to be rude but your 1st post did say "seeing as ive got ALL THE OTHER levis in my collection its time for some Wheeleri"
implying that Wheeleri are also some form of levis, I was just correcting you.


----------



## Jk888 (Feb 28, 2011)

yeah its amazing how much they dropped but im not complaining =D , na all good i kinda forgot they werent just levis but rather knobbies


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 28, 2011)

yeah its good and its bad, we won't start another price vs value vs prestige debate. lets see some pics!!
when i read the title of your thread i actually thought someone had morphed them! soon i would imagine.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Feb 28, 2011)

wow they r nice *sigh* maybe one day


----------



## Jk888 (Feb 28, 2011)

haha yeah only a matter of time i guess lol


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 28, 2011)

Not much variation in mine sorry , but here's a few pics just the same ...
A great little gecko to keep , grumpy little bugga's though .


----------



## Jk888 (Feb 28, 2011)

cheers man any pics are good there all stunning to me i just love the black on them ,


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 28, 2011)

jk888 said:


> cheers man any pics are good there all stunning to me i just love the black on them ,


 
They don't look any thing like this normally , they will flick sand over themselves all the time so they normally look very dull and dusty , I give the a light spray before the pics 
I'll wait a day or so and take a few pics of them with out a spray to show just how dull they look normally.


----------



## Knobbies (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome pics dicky. They look awesome in real life  can't wait to get myself a pair of them


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 28, 2011)

sherman said:


> Awesome pics dicky. They look awesome in real life  can't wait to get myself a pair of them


 
They are great to keep , I will put these two together this year for sure , I am keen to keep a few back too , but hopefully have a few spare to move on ...


----------



## gemrock2hot (Feb 28, 2011)

awesome gotta love their lil eyes looks like u might be expecting a clutch? or just a bit tubby?


----------



## Knobbies (Feb 28, 2011)

Let me know if you have any to move and I'll def take a pair or two


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 28, 2011)

gemrock2hot said:


> awesome gotta love their lil eyes looks like u might be expecting a clutch? or just a bit tubby?


 
The tubby one is the male  , they just had a feed.


----------



## Jk888 (Feb 28, 2011)

oh realy =D what sand do you have them on?


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 28, 2011)

jk888 said:


> oh realy =D what sand do you have them on?


 
Bunnings washed play sand. 
It might just be my choice of sand though , I should have a new rack shortly so might try a new sand while I'm at it.


----------



## Jk888 (Feb 28, 2011)

ah ok well if i was to get a pair or so id have them on washed red sand


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 28, 2011)

jk888 said:


> ah ok well if i was to get a pair or so id have them on washed red sand


 
Ideally I would have all mine on it too , but I am yet to find a cheap source of red desert sand ... my other thought was a 50/50 mix of red and bunnings to save some cash


----------



## gemrock2hot (Feb 28, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> The tubby one is the male  , they just had a feed.



oops my bad lol wat a fatty


----------



## James..94 (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice wheeleri guys 
Can't wait to get some!!


----------



## Jk888 (Feb 28, 2011)

well im surrounded by red sand so its all free =D i get mine yearly at a few creeks that way its nice an washed


----------



## andrew_p (Feb 28, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> Not much variation in mine sorry , but here's a few pics just the same ...
> A great little gecko to keep , grumpy little bugga's though .


 

nice wheeleri's mate got any buddies for mine?? would love to breed mine in a few years.
pm me if you do

as for the price guys i didnt pay 18k i got this one for $300 un sexed hatchy but it has a slight bulge popping out so may be a male


----------



## Sarah (Feb 28, 2011)

its such a huge shame we cant keep them in Vic, hopefully that will change in the near future.


----------



## kupper (Feb 28, 2011)

I have put together a lengthy proposal for the DSE to try and get the ball rolling , what we need is more of us putting together proposals so that they actually listen


----------



## hugsta (Feb 28, 2011)

Rocket said:


> These are some dodgy photos (to say the least) of some animals from the 2009 Castle Hill expo. I don't know whom they belonged to but I photographed them anyway.


 
My display box, and Simon Tresador's Wheeleri. He was the first to breed and sell them in captivity I believe. it was his article that that was orginally in Reptiles Aust Mag when they first hit the market.


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 28, 2011)

hugsta said:


> My display box, and Simon Tresador's Wheeleri. He was the first to breed and sell them in captivity I believe. it was his article that that was orginally in Reptiles Aust Mag when they first hit the market.


 
Here's the one from that same expo you took out that display for me to get some pics Daz ....


----------



## hugsta (Feb 28, 2011)

Geez Brett, you are taking some cracking pics mate. Don't think I have seen you post anything less than exceptional lately. Love your work.


----------



## OzGecko (Feb 28, 2011)

hugsta said:


> My display box, and Simon Tresador's Wheeleri. He was the first to breed and sell them in captivity I believe. it was his article that that was orginally in Reptiles Aust Mag when they first hit the market.


 
No, I dont believe Simon was the first to breed wheeleri in captivity in Australia. Afterall, where did Simon get his animals from?
Plus most people know the story behind wheeleri, I wont go into it here. 
Some nice animals posted.


----------



## kupper (Feb 28, 2011)

OzGecko said:


> No, I dont believe Simon was the first to breed wheeleri in captivity in Australia. Afterall, where did Simon get his animals from?
> Plus most people know the story behind wheeleri, I wont go into it here.
> Some nice animals posted.


 
was waiting for it


----------



## OzGecko (Feb 28, 2011)

I should also state, that I'm not claiming to be the first to breed them. I've only bred them for the last 2 seasons now.


----------



## hugsta (Feb 28, 2011)

Well, I probably should have said first to advertise and sell them in NSW. Got a bit carried away I think.


----------



## Smithers (Feb 28, 2011)

View attachment 188353
View attachment 188354
View attachment 188355
View attachment 188356
Nephrurus Wheeleri Wheeleri has 4 bands across neck shoulders, rump, tail base and tail tip. Nephrurus Wheeleri Cinctus has 5 bands the first being split in two

A few of mine under different times of the day and night will give you a very drastic effect...dark daytime light colour night.

View attachment 188357
View attachment 188358
View attachment 188359
View attachment 188360
View attachment 188361


----------



## bensen (Feb 28, 2011)

os there are aberrant, unbanded and hypo ones, here there are a few aberrant ones, high red, anerythristic, all good to combine with an albino if one pops up!


----------



## kupper (Feb 28, 2011)

Smithers said:


> View attachment 188353
> View attachment 188354
> View attachment 188355
> View attachment 188356
> ...


 

thanks for clearing that up , wasn't too sure of the exact defining details


----------



## silverback (Feb 28, 2011)

here's a red one and an aberrant patterned one.


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 1, 2011)

hugsta said:


> Geez Brett, you are taking some cracking pics mate. Don't think I have seen you post anything less than exceptional lately. Love your work.


 
Cheers mate ..


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 1, 2011)

Unfortunately our Wheeleri dont seem to have much variation.
Sorry most of these are old pics, but you get the idea,.
Awesome little critters


----------



## Jk888 (Mar 1, 2011)

wow nice quite a fan of the last 2 pics =) thanks for sharing


----------



## Sarah (Mar 1, 2011)

they are stunning, definitely hope that we will be allowed to keep them here one day very soon.


----------

